# Has your lodge ever gave you a ring?



## KO2134 (Jan 24, 2013)

Or have you seen your lodge give a new MM his first ring. No i don't expect for the lodge i want to join to buy me a ring just curious if y'all ever seen it done


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2013)

If the new brother has family in the Lodge, I could see it happening.  I didn't get a ring, but several brothers have handed down various pins and tie tacks to me.


----------



## ess1113 (Jan 24, 2013)

Right after I was raised the brother that taught me all my language asked me if I had a ring yet.  I replied I was going to order one.  He immediately took off his ring and told me to wear his until mine came in.  I returned it a week later when my ring arrived but that one act meant the world to me and the memory is fresh in my mind.  
God bless you Ernie Beck and I wish you well always.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 25, 2013)

My stepdad and a few uncles were in\at my degree and my uncle presented me with a ring. I could not wear it without having it sized to fit me, but it was a gesture I will never forget.


----------



## rpbrown (Jan 25, 2013)

Our lodge does not give a ring. However, when my son was raised, I gave him my first Masonic ring.


----------



## chrmc (Jan 25, 2013)

I never heard about a lodge giving their MMs a ring. Most get it from family or buy it themselves.


----------



## widows son (Jan 25, 2013)

Ya never heard of that.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 26, 2013)

I got my brother in law his first Masonic ring...he is the one that sponsored my membership and he didn't have one yet so out of respect and gratitude I bought him his...he must like it because he is wearing it every time I see him lol.


----------



## youngblood2002 (Jan 26, 2013)

We did not get rings, but were presented with briefcases..


----------



## M.Prejean (Jan 27, 2013)

No, but they'll give you something better than bling.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jan 31, 2013)

ess1113 said:


> Right after I was raised the brother that taught me all my language asked me if I had a ring yet.  I replied I was going to order one.  He immediately took off his ring and told me to wear his until mine came in.  I returned it a week later when my ring arrived but that one act meant the world to me and the memory is fresh in my mind.
> God bless you Ernie Beck and I wish you well always.



Now THAT is a great idea!


----------

